# Issues with Axle replacement.



## Soopah_Troopah (May 18, 2014)

So I'm thinking the new Ford Focus' are looking pretty good right now.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Appears to me your dealer found a way to damage the new c/v joint boot and now the grease that is supposed to be within is getting thrown around....everything.

Needs another axle....correctly installed this time.

This is such a simple repair......screwing it up is the same as cross threading a vise (mechanics will know what I'm saying here)....whatta bunch of dopes at your dealer.

Rob


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

From words used in a few posts ago, what part of Ohio are you?


----------



## Soopah_Troopah (May 18, 2014)

Nw oh, straight east from ft wayne


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I was going to say come back this way for service if you need it. My dealer has already installed my front right axle from the last recall and I'm confident they will do it right this time around.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

This is not a simple replacement , but it looks pretty simple minded to screw it up ! 
I have had to replace a few half shafts in me life time and do not look forward to that again . All in all the techs that drew this short stick will have they're hands full with all of these cruzens that are on the replace right front axle shaft list . So I would advise all of you lucky folk to let them know you apreciate this hard piece of work .


----------



## Soopah_Troopah (May 18, 2014)

Im gonna guess that theyre gonna be fresh out of half shafts, resulting in another multi month wait. Seeing how i just bought the car, id say a different one is in order.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

brian v said:


> This is not a simple replacement , but it looks pretty simple minded to screw it up !
> I have had to replace a few half shafts in me life time and do not look forward to that again . All in all the techs that drew this short stick will have they're hands full with all of these cruzens that are on the replace right front axle shaft list . So I would advise all of you lucky folk to let them know you apreciate this hard piece of work .


I'm never in a rush when I go as I don't expect a quick turnaround. My last axle took about 2 hours to do.


----------



## Soopah_Troopah (May 18, 2014)

Stopped into my dealership today and according to them the boot was improperly clamped, (at the factory). So it wasn't even a service tech's fault, the brand new parts they're shipping out aren't being made right.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

If the dealer was smart they would pull an axle that was sent for a lot unit and put it on your car.. I mean if they were smart and wanted to earn a customers business in the future..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Soopah_Troopah said:


> So I'm thinking the new Ford F%^ked-us' are looking pretty good right now.


You should ask for one as a rental and I bet you think twice about that the second you touch the steering wheel and punch it to merge into the flow of traffic. 

The axles in those cars do not adsorb torque steer for ****, you will be all over the road like Fast & the Furious whenever the characters press the nos button. 



WhiteAndBright said:


> If the dealer was smart they would pull an axle that was sent for a lot unit and put it on your car.. I mean if they were smart and wanted to earn a customers business in the future..


My daddy always says "That's too much like right!" in a situation like this. Truthfully that could have happened to my axle since I still have no clue where mine is at the moment and I jumped on that recall just as fast as the last one. I show up there so many times with PI# this and that they stopped questing where I got that info.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> I'm never in a rush when I go as I don't expect a quick turnaround. My last axle took about 2 hours to do.


Wow really? Mine took less than 25 minutes, and I was sitting in the shop bullshittin with the tech while he did it XD


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

tracepk said:


> Wow really? Mine took less than 25 minutes, and I was sitting in the shop bullshivec'n with the tech while he did it XD


My dealership is always packed with cars prior to the big push in recalls. Before the recalls I could get a loaner for a back door alignment or rear drum adjustment. Dealership so big it has a ball pit, nail salon, restaurant and a few other things to kill time if you don't go walking and looking at all the Camaros, Vettes, Impalas and Cruze. Before you ask, no I didn't partake in said ball pit.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

the **** is wrong with you!? Id have been in the ball pit first thing!





Merc6 said:


> My dealership is always packed with cars prior to the big push in recalls. Before the recalls I could get a loaner for a back door alignment or rear drum adjustment. Dealership so big it has a ball pit, nail salon, restaurant and a few other things to kill time if you don't go walking and looking at all the Camaros, Vettes, Impalas and Cruze. Before you ask, no I didn't partake in said ball pit.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

tracepk said:


> the **** is wrong with you!? Id have been in the ball pit first thing!


@ 7am when they open I guess it is wasted real estate so why not! Trunk button took a while as well, there is big windows to the service bay and you could watch 4 techs trying to figure out why it doesn't open the trunk every time. I'll be going back for that and an oil change when the axle comes. 

What did they give you as a loaner this time Soopah?


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

tracepk said:


> the **** is wrong with you!? Id have been in the ball pit first thing!


+1.


----------



## Soopah_Troopah (May 18, 2014)

Merc6;1093641What did they give you as a loaner this time Soopah?[/QUOTE said:


> Well i made my discovery Friday, and since no one was at the dealer until today I've been driving my dad's truck. They think the new part will be in tomorrow so they're not going to bother with a loaner.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Soopah_Troopah said:


> Well i made my discovery Friday, and since no one was at the dealer until today I've been driving my dad's truck. They think the new part will be in tomorrow so they're not going to bother with a loaner.


I bet OnStar told you this(If you even had a chance to activate it)


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

A good technician would have inspected the part and noticed this


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Soopah_Troopah said:


> Stopped into my dealership today and according to them the boot was improperly clamped, (at the factory). So it wasn't even a service tech's fault, the brand new parts they're shipping out aren't being made right.


My BS detector just went on high alert. This should have been inspected before being installed. The tech who did this needs a vacation (possibly permanently) for gross stupidity.


----------



## Soopah_Troopah (May 18, 2014)

Luckily the part was in and the car was done before noon. One more issue and i think im gonna try a different car. Contact gm customer service who contacted the dealer about possibly somehow making up the 2 months of not having a car... we'll see what,if anything, happens.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Soopah_Troopah said:


> Luckily the part was in and the car was done before noon. One more issue and i think im gonna try a different car. Contact gm customer service who contacted the dealer about possibly somehow making up the 2 months of not having a car... we'll see what,if anything, happens.


If GM had my car for two months I would be either:

A: using the states lemon laws
B: demanding they make those months payments.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You guys can demand all you want you aint getting IT ! GM


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

spacedout said:


> If GM had my car for two months I would be either:
> 
> A: using the states lemon laws
> B: demanding they make those months payments.


That is why they are General Motors and you are spacedout! In Florida especially the South you can ask for the Limon law. I was told that Lemons and Limes are the same thing and come from the same tree?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The lemon laws differ from state to state but for example my states rules the OP car would qualify. Info taken from this website: Lemon Laws by State - Lemon Law Attorneys at DMV.org: The DMV Made Simple

Your car might be a lemon if it is 1 year old or less and:

Has a substantial breakdown that can't be fixed in 4 attempts.


Has one or many defects that cause you to lose 30 days of driving (non-consecutive).


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Eddy you win the
View attachment 85442
trophy for today keep up the Goofie Works !


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

spacedout said:


> The lemon laws differ from state to state but for example my states rules the OP car would qualify. Info taken from this website: Lemon Laws by State - Lemon Law Attorneys at DMV.org: The DMV Made Simple
> 
> Your car might be a lemon if it is 1 year old or less and:
> 
> ...


No comment about the Limon eh? It freaked me out when I arrived in Miami!

Obviously the law wouldn't apply here although I don't know how many 'attempts' you are calling this? The Loss of driving has to be 30 days of driving. NON consecutive, and if you are given a rental car I not sure the loss of driving would even apply?

I am more upset that I just got the recall letter yesterday and it says "Currently replacement parts are not available"? That is not right?


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> No comment about the Limon eh? It freaked me out when I arrived in Miami!
> 
> Obviously the law wouldn't apply here although I don't know how many 'attempts' you are calling this? The Loss of driving has to be 30 days of driving. NON consecutive, and if you are given a rental car I not sure the loss of driving would even apply?
> 
> I am more upset that I just got the recall letter yesterday and it says "Currently replacement parts are not available"? That is not right?


Loss of driving doesn't mean sitting around with no transport. It means loss of driving the vehicle you paid for so no being in a loaner doesn't take away from the 30 day count. It could be 2 days her 10 days there etc....

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Read the fine print with accepting a 'Loaner' or Rental, and have your attorneys get in touch with the GM attorneys


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Read the fine print with accepting a 'Loaner' or Rental, and have your attorneys get in touch with the GM attorneys


Your sad. Always think big company is right and little man has no ground to stand on. It must suck being walked all over all the time. 

I don't need to read the fine print. I know my states lemon laws as I have exercised then before. So excuse yourself for being ignorant(before you get butt hurt, that means ignoring the facts or not knowing them as you dont). 

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang ! 

Now I feel bad for Eddy . Nah he is a big boy and can handle a tracor trailer rolling over is old car . Shoot I am surprised he still gets out and drives amongst all of these young Morons that just got a license to drive out there on the west coast . 

Eddy be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and we want you to post a pic of yerself in Mamacruze 's thread ! The End !


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Obviously the law wouldn't apply here although I don't know how many 'attempts' you are calling this? The Loss of driving has to be 30 days of driving. NON consecutive, and if you are given a rental car I not sure the loss of driving would even apply?


You don't need to meet both requirements to be considered a lemon, only one. could take your car in for one issue that took over the required 30 day limit. The non consecutive days without your car just means that 30 day requirement can be over multiple trips to the dealer. The OP mentions being without his car for 2 months, more than enough to qualify as a lemon. 

Doesn't matter at all if you have a loaner or rental, it is not the car you bought and paid for & every day the dealer has your car counts. 



Eddy Cruze said:


> I am more upset that I just got the recall letter yesterday and it says "Currently replacement parts are not available"? That is not right?


There was a brake recall for all 2011-2012 cruze & I got a similar letter. not a big deal as it takes time to get the new designed parts into the supply chain(besides all the cruze being built daily need the new parts).


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

So, if i go back again for my trunk button can this count as a lemon? I think I found a 14 manual LT RS I may want. :go:


----------

